# PCM wav-Datei und der Header



## Hamster07 (3. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

So langsam bin ich am verzweifeln. Ich möchte für eine auf Software basierende Telefonanlage einige .wav Dateien einbinden.

Hier ein Ausschnitt aus der englischen Anleitung:


> The .wav file must be of a certain format. Specifically, it must be a Microsoft .wav file that includes "RIFF", "WAVE", "fmt" and "data" strings in the appropriate .wav header fields. In addition, the .wav file must be a PCM audio file sampled at 8 Khz using a single channel and 8 bit per sample.



Ich habe viele Tools aus dem Internet probiert, u.a. auch den kleinen Windows Recorder und damit in einen PCM 8khz / 8bit Format umgewandelt. Das System nimmt jedoch keine der Dateien an. Nun vermute ich, dass es am Header liegt. Wie konvertiere ich denn nun richtig, damit die oben angegebenen Informationen im Header stehen?

Würde mich sehr über Hilfe freuen!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## LookAndSee (3. Februar 2007)

@Hamster07
Bei meinem Siemens M65 kann ich nur derartige Wave-files spielen.
Die Konvertierung auf IMA ADPCM mache ich mit SoxGui!
Alles andere hat auch nicht geklappt.
Downloadbar hier:
http://sox.sourceforge.net/
Ich hoffe das hilft Dir. > lg LookAndSee


----------



## Hamster07 (3. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Danke für die Antwort. Ich habs soeben ausprobiert, jedoch leider ohne Erfolg. :-(

Hast du oder jemand anders noch einen Ansatzpunkt?


----------



## LookAndSee (3. Februar 2007)

Nein bin am Ende.
Mono muß es sein, ist eh klar.
"RIFF*í$ WAVEfmt      D¬  ˜	   data" steht fast in allen Wav-headern.
Schau dir das mal an.
Öffne Deine Wav-Files in einem Text-Editor.
Ansonsten Wikipedia
Viel Glück LookAndSee


----------

